# can you help me sex this silkie? What sex do you think it is??



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I know its young but I was hoping someone might be able to help me guess its sex. I know silkies can suprise us with their sex and I'm only asking for guesses here. Please guess what sex you think it is. Thank you kindly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Need a relaxed side shot. And upright photos if possible.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

It was upright but when I load it it goes size ways. It is a relaxed shot. No way for me to get the photo up right cause for some reason when I load it it flips my upright photos.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its not a side shot, that is important. Stance can tell a lot about which sex they might be.

If you're not using photobucket, try that. I've never had any issues with pic position using that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

how old is he/she?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

About 7 weeks old.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll try and put the pic in rotated and see the pic loader will flip it to the upright position. Let me see if I can get it figured out.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I rotated this let's see if it works


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Heres another try


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry it just keeps rotating the pic back to a sideways shot.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

it can be tough to sex a normal breed at 7 weeks old
for a silkie i would say wait a few more months to be sure
& even then silkie cockerels have been know to start laying eggs
& pullets start to crow.


either way nice looking chick


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Pullet!!! For sure!!!


----------

